# water consumption



## waggonkr (Dec 4, 2011)

How much water do your chi's (or do you allow your chi's) to drink per day? I read 1/2 to 1 ounce per pound of weight per day. That seems like too little water to me. I've been monitoring Jetta's water consumption because she has always tended to over-drink and choke on her water every time I give her a full bowl. So I give her little by little every few hours. She weighs 2 lbs (6 months old), so the recommended 2 ounces per day is hardly any! I also don't want to give her a ton at once because I still don't trust her to hold her bladder for very long. Every time I've allowed her to drink all she's wanted, she chokes on it and has an accident on the carpet either before or after I take her outside. I don't want to give her too much, but I definitely don't want to dehydrate her either!!!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I never heard of limiting anyone or anything to the amount they can drink!? I give my chi all that she wants. She'll learn to drink without choking, but until then, I would keep an eye on her & after she drinks, I would immediately take her outside to use the bathroom. She'll get the idea. It's too dangerous to limit her water intake because there's going to be times when she requires more water than others & how are you to know when that is!? If you feel this choking thing is a life-threatening situation, have her checked out by a vet, but I just think she's drinking too fast. She'll learn to slow down so she don't choke. Chi's (dogs in general) are really smart and can be taught a routine. Don't underestimate their intelligence.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

My three dogs have a 5 gallon water dish and they drink whenever they want.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm concerned that she is choking every time she drinks. Has she been checked for mega esophagus? That is one of the primary symptoms. A normal dog will not choke on water. Drinking large amounts of water could mean other problems as well. I'd get her checked out at your vet and ask for a complete blood panel and urinalysis to see if she is concentrating urine appropriately.

I also agree with Lisa that I would not limit her access to water.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm with Lisa on this, she gave you great advice. Dogs should have access to fresh, clean water at all times.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah gets water all she wants so does the cats. Are you sure she is choking or is she drinking so fast she kinda coughs Amberleah does that. She also has clasped trac so makes her do it .


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I give unlimited water too. there are some people here who limit nightime drinks for potty purposes. I have found that Rico prefers the water warm and not cold. If the water has gotten very cold he will sometimes cough--very rarely but I figured it out to be when the water is very cold. Could it be that ??


----------



## waggonkr (Dec 4, 2011)

My mother-in-law said the same thing about warm water. I think it is working better. I've been letting her drink all she wants this week, except right before bedtime. She is doing better with it--maybe also because she's getting bigger/more mature?? Thanks for all the advice!


----------

